# Armageddon....



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi all....Charis sent me a note inquiring how things were. I ended up writing a novel to PM her back...but it was too long a message. I have been trying to write this for days....and I just haven't been able to do it. But tonight it all came out....so...



Hey. You gleaned that, yes ?

Horrible things happening. I have been meaning to post it, but everytime I try, I just get too sad and mad and can't proceed.

The long of it is....the neighbors that shot at Wingy, the feral female who I treated and released a couple of weeks ago....rather than having been dissuaded by a letter from ACC...actually went ahead and shot, then killed, two (likely three) more pigeons in their lightwell in the past week.

One of them was a 6 mo. old who was the last surviving member of a family which had lived in my lightwell for 10 years. Dad vanished in December. Mom a month later, on the very day of her kids' first flight into the open.

Older sibling stopped coming back a month after that (although in his case, I am hoping/thinking that he just moved on to another flock). That left the two fledglings.

They did really well there...hanging out together all day, growing up together, tagging along w/ other adults and adolescents.... and being wild birds. Then the grey one was killed by a cooper hawk who descended all the way down into my lightwell (4 storeys down!) to get him. This in sight of his sibling. I found his/her body a few hours later, with his sibling perched above and cooing, looking down at him/her.

So, that only left her/him....and from then on, she/he would come back for the night and sleep in the bottom of the lightwell, near where her sib was killed (before then she/he slept two floors up, outside my kitchen window).

The pidge was one of those grey/white with rose colored markings. I called him Coral.

Last Thursday when I went down to the basement to say goodnight to him, he wasn't there. I then realized I hadn't seen him all day, when the others come to feed...which was unusual. But not unheard of. But by Friday AM, when he didn't show at the feedings...I knew something was wrong.

I went to one friends house who shares one lightwell with the evil neighbors, and looked out their windows and found nothing. Then, in the afternoon after the other neighbor got home, I went over there...expecting to find nothing..which would have alleviated one concern of mine at least.

But there, at the bottom...as I peered out of the window...there he was, on his back, wings compacted. 

I went down to my neighbors basement and out the door...and there he was...and right alongside him another young adolescent feral, dead as well.

Coral's neck was broken, and the other guy's head looked like it had been struck. I just took Coral in my arms and cried, and kissed him goodbye...told him he was now in a better place. He had survived such adversity...the loss of every member of his family...I figured surely he was a survivor and had suffered enough in his little life. He had grown wily and strong...he was a beautiful and impressive bird.

I called ACC...and they took my complaint and were very professional and serious about it. I thought they might just blow me off...tell me it ws just pigeons. But they were very impressive. The next AM, an ACC officer came out, photographed the scene, took the bodies for autopsy. He asked some questions, I explained about Wingy's rescue...and he said if the autopsy found foul play they would start an investigation and talk to neighbors, etc. It sure seemed that he was taking it seriously and thought that, indeed, they had been killed.
The ACC office had told me it was fine-able and also the neighbors could be brought in and tried. They seemed to take it seriously and I was glad at that. 

But one of my best feral friends was gone, forever, and died horribly. And it still makes me cry.

Autopsy came back showing that they had been shot again, with pellets. I figured as much. Coral was smart and strong....there is no way anyone could have ever caught him. So, I figured that boith birds must have first been disabled then killed. Looks like that's true. So, as the officer had said..that was grounds to pursue and investigate. The case is open, and I left a voicemail for the officer, who is a good guy, just asking the status and offering help in contacting or providing names, etc. of any neighbors he wants to speak with.

One of my neighbors ( a friend ) had already told me that a year or so ago he offered the evil neighbors the idea of netting the top of the lightwells to keep pigeons out...and the wife had told him she was going to get a bb gun and shoot them. This story is what made me realize that all of these injured pigeons I was seeing....four in a year...weren't natural injuries. So, with my friends statement...my statement, and my other good neighbor's statement...plus the photos of the scene and the autopsy results....I think ACC will have some very good info/proof to go on.

But...in the meantime...another feral disappeared this week...a cute fledgling, probably about a month or so fledged...all white with some grey freckles. Her beak was yellow. She was a sweetie...hung out with a lotta my feral friends....I called her beauty...because she was just so pure and white and like a gorgeous angel in the sky. She disappeared on Tuesday. She did not show up at the bottom of the lightwell. But I believe the worst....

I have put a plastic owl in that lightwell..out of reach of the evil neighbors...and am also going to install that fake hawk once it arrives from Australia. And keep on ACC...and both myself and my neighbors are keeping eyes and ears open. My neighbor and I talked over about whether to confront these people now...which I was thinking of. But she suggested that, if we do...they would deny it and then likely clear out anything incriminating....while, at this point, they may well not know anything is going on or anyone cares.

But it is very sad, stressful, and makes me incredibly angry.....there are times when I am forlorn. My girlfriend, and my therapist reinforce that I am doing everything I can, and am doing the right things. But with the supportive folks come those full of disdain; saying things which you all and I are probably all too familiar with...neighbors who say or suggest that "well, that's what you get for feeding them"..."that's what happens when blah, blah, blah..." My great next door neighbor, Pam, has been really supportive and completely cooperative in allowing me access to her house and installation of things in her lightwell; when she learned of the autopsy results she was truly shocked and she is with me all the way.....but I still take little, or sometimes no, comfort in this. It is not a good time over here now.

That's it...am exhausted from writing this but glad you asked, in a way...because I needed to write it down.

Thanks for caring....will be in touch again soon.

G


Charis said:


> I have the feeling it's getting bad down there regarding feral pigeons.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm glad you wrote it all down and shared it with us. 
I wish I could offer you words back that would take away the pain but there are none. I did feel every word you wrote.
I'll be visualizing, the evil ones, getting their just reward.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> I did feel every word you wrote.


Same here, I'm so sorry you have to experience this, the sadness and anger. 

Those poor pigeons, but it's a comport knowing their in a peaceful place now away from people who are so cruel.
I sure hope those people get what they deserve. People like that have to be miserable with themselves to be so mean.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I got your PM and I'm sorry I don't know anyone at ACC anymore. I really wish I did so I could put in a call too. Did you notify the police? I think if you say someone is shooting they have to come out. Isn't it illegal to use even a pellet gun in city limits? I'm so sorry you're going through this, and the poor ferals.


----------



## Pisciottano (Aug 20, 2005)

I suffered with you reading all you went through. It is a terrible thing when one is so helpless to deal with the actions of horrible people. They must be very unhappy frustrated persons to be so bad, too mean to resolve their problems otherwise. I am glad you have gone to the police and that apparently something will be done about it. I hope writing ab


----------



## auroraborealis (May 30, 2006)

So sorry, Jaye, for this ongoing nightmare. 

Susan


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I too, suffer alongside you when reading your story, for what has been committed by your neighbors against these poor pigeons. I'm so sorry you have to go thru this, I hope and pray that justice gets served. Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm lucky it isn't me dealing with this, I'd do something very bad


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

When people do stuff like this, they are on the way to being serial killers. Cruelty is universal. I mean, it's not "just a pigeon" for god's sake. If it was my kids doing this I'd send them to therapy. If they survived me finding out, that is. If it was my husband there would be a divorce! If it's the whole family doing it, they are psychotic.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

*Update*

Hello All. Thanks for your support and comments. This was and is a very sad and emotional posting, and at times I have thought about pulling it...but it is also real, so....

I am trying to maintain my composure. Yes, Snipes...I wrestle with exactly those thoughts at times. I can thus far thank my good neighbor, Pam....as well as my own family, some other supportive neighbors, and ACC....

Update...the good: ACC officer went to the Lees (the cruel neighbors) house on Sat. AM. They were home but did not answer. The officer posted notices on their house. Within 10 minutes of him leaving...there they were, down on the sidewalk...into their car, and gone. They had thrown the notice onto the sidewalk.
I spoke w/ officer, he said he would keep on it.
I reposted the notice on their door, highlighting the portion which reads "you must respond to this w/i 24 hrs. or further action will be taken". taped it on their house in 2 places.

More good: an hour later.....Beauty showed up again ! That made me feel good....she is OK. Odd, ironic timing....no ?

Had a long conversation w/ the ACC officer, some of wich went very well and some of which still causes me some concern...but as people constantly remind me....I have put in in their hands now so let's take it from there. Officer said he would keep me posted on developments.

Haven't seen the Lees in almost two days now...they haven't come home....unusual...so am interpreting this as the notices rattled them.

On the other front, I have decided to stop my feedings. This saddens me very much, but our immediate vicinity just isn't potentially safe right now. Have cut the feedings to 2 daily, around 10AM and around 3 PM. The pidgies seem to already have figured this out. Within another week, will cut down to 1x/day....then take it from there. Am keeping the times far away from when the Lees are around (they are up at 7AM, leave house by 9:30, don't return until 6PM).

Have figured that the longer daylight is a curse...in retrospect...most if not all of the shootings/murders have occurred in the months when it is lighter, longer. The three injured birds from last year...were all between May and July....all found in late afternoon (i.e. they get home at 6....if it's dark or dusk, the pidges are already home and secure for night...if not, then....)

Also will be installing the new Aussie Scarehawk, which should be arriving latter part of this week....to help the plastic owl keep our firends out of that lightwell. 

Will keep you posted. Thanks, everyone, for the advice, commentary and support.


----------



## Nosferatu09 (Mar 5, 2008)

they should be shot themselves, slowly
at the moment im very angry and irritated because as i was using the computer my mom started cooking with teflon pans and my pigeons were right outside so i moved the kids outta the way quickly and closed the door then I get yelled at because I hurt the kids feelings obviously I replied "I dont care, I'd rather break his heart for a tiny moment that wont mean a thing than have all my children die"
sorry... I actually feel for my pigeons as if they were my flesh and blood and I will be harsh and firm to protect them from my own family even... I feel very strongly for your loss, I hope they get what they deserve... sorry for my harsh, good day all...


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm glad Beauty is safe. What a relief.
Any new developments today?


----------

